# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم IR-KEY Dongle  Irkey v4.2.8 HTC ONE 801e-HTC J ONE-HTC One SV-HTC Sensation XL Much More On The Way

## mohamed73

"IR-Key Suit" version 4.2.8 Released  *Added:*  *HTC ONE 801e (M7):* Direct Unlock, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Reset Tamper Flag, Relock *HTC J ONE (DLX_WLJ):* Direct Unlock, SuperCID, S-OFF, S-ON, Reset Tamper Flag, Relock *HTC One SV 520 (K2_U, K2_UL, K2PLC_LC):* SuperCID, S-OFF, Change IMEI, Change CID, Remove Red txt *HTC ONE S (Ville) :* Read Unlock Code, CID List *HTC Sensation XL (Runnymade):* Change CID, Change IMEI, SuperCID, CID List
 Soffbin3 Root
 CID List is Complete  *For all these things, phone must be rooted Or connected in recovery (custom recovery) mode.*  **    * How to download ?*  * 1- Download Main Setup from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 2- open Irkey 4.0 Software  3- Click on Update  4- click on Update Ir-key  5- Wait software will check server for updates  6- tick all files and click download  7- click on update  8- Restart software and you are ready  Previous Update !!  Added:  
Htc One S (Ville) Imei Repair and Change directly. (phone must be rooted, or is connected in recovery mode.)
Htc One S (Ville) Change CID directly. (phone must be rooted, or is connected in recovery mode.)
Direct rename ROM to install the Hboot.
Unlock,Pattern، Gmail, personal code, with two new methods. 
Fixing bugs:  
"Ville Module: Adding Change imei + bug fixes"
"Tools Module: Adding Quick Format in Diag + bug fixes"
"China Androids: Adding 2 Unlock Methods, Fix Permisions, Check Root"
"Androids : Adding 2 Unlock Methods, Fix Permisions, Zip File Name Fixer(Hboot), Copy Get Rom Info to Clipboard"
"FTP Navigator: Fixing RunTime Error. Disabling External an Rom option temporary."
Showing version and Copy + bug Fixes."    *Buy Online*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Resellers Which have IN STOCK !!  WorldWide *GPGIndustries*  *Pakistan* * Iqbal communication* * Orange Mobiles*   * INDIA* * MOBILECLINIC*  * HongKong* * GSMSERVER*   * Ukraine* * GSMSERVER*   * POLAND* * MULTICOM*  * United Kingdom* * FONEFUNSHOP*  * France* * GSMBOUTIQUE*    *HONDURAS* *DeMPaFi El OɹıƃıBnɐʎ* 
Other Resellers Will have Soon...
Make Order to your Nearest GPGIndustries Reseller !!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

